# This Channel is Not Authorized



## h0sti1e17 (Oct 21, 2011)

I got a new Premiere on Thursday and have several channels saying this. First a cable card screen comes up giving me the Phone # for my cable provider, Cable Card ID and Host ID. After I it clear it has the banner at the bottom that says "This Channel is Not Authorized". After contacting my cable company (Cox Northern VA) they sent a hit and said give it an hour. No change so I called again they said they need to send a tech out. One is coming out tomorrow. I also have a tuning adapter. I had a TiVo HD before this, and all these channels work fine. I am basically missing my HBOs, Cinemax channels, and mainly my sports channels (NFL, NHL, NBA networks, BigTen Network ect ect).

To me this sounds more like something on their back end and not giving me proper authorization, but after 3 calls if that was the case I am guessing they would have figured it out. 

My questions are this...Is there something else to check on my end before them come out? Is there something I should have them check? Could this be the TiVo? If there is no chance it is the TiVo, I don't want them to give me that answer. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I had the same messages on most of the non-local HD channels when they installed a CableCard in my Elite this morning. The person at the cable company sent another "hit" to the card and it started working fine. There should be no reason to have a truck roll.


----------



## garys (Feb 2, 2002)

Arcady said:


> I had the same messages on most of the non-local HD channels when they installed a CableCard in my Elite this morning. The person at the cable company sent another "hit" to the card and it started working fine. There should be no reason to have a truck roll.


I've spent seriously about 8 hours on the phone with Comcast over the past 24 hours. They can't get either of my Elites working. The sad thing for Tivo is that this is Comcast's screw up, and I'm going to end up returning my Tivos (within the 30 day full refund window) because four tuners are useless if they can't tune anything.

They are sending a tech over tomorrow who I'm sure will not be able to fix this.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

h0sti1e17 said:


> To me this sounds more like something on their back end and not giving me proper authorization, but after 3 calls if that was the case I am guessing they would have figured it out.
> 
> My questions are this...Is there something else to check on my end before them come out? Is there something I should have them check? Could this be the TiVo?


It is a head-end problem. There is absolutely nothing a field visit is going to change. They do not have the card properly authorized/staged.


----------



## h0sti1e17 (Oct 21, 2011)

That is what I thought. I don't think a tech will fix it. Maybe when he gets here he will be able to get someone on his end to check it after he changes the CableCard. From what I understand the only change they made was changing the equipment from 2 single stream cards to 1 multi stream card. I just don't see how what I am authorized for could have changed.


----------



## gtaylor (Jan 8, 2002)

I had a similar problem.

Comcast did a truck roll and I ended up with three techs onsite at the same time, all on their phones to different desks.

One of their contacts determined that my (self-installed) CableCard had been activated as a cable modem. They flipped that remotely and in about 12 minutes all was good.

gary


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jfh3 said:


> It is a head-end problem. There is absolutely nothing a field visit is going to change. They do not have the card properly authorized/staged.


+1

And I fear most of us have had to put up with this nonsense at least once. I certainly have, and the people I know that have TiVo's have too. It absolutely does not require any type of field visit. They simply do not have the account set up correctly.

Why is it approaching 2012 and cable company's tech support departments are still so incredibly clueless???


----------



## garys (Feb 2, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Why is it approaching 2012 and cable company's tech support departments are still so incredibly clueless???


Cable companies rent crappy DVRs for a lot more money than they earn renting cable cards. They have no incentive to help Tivo compete with them for the DVR market. Absent regulatory requirements that they provide cable cards, I'm sure they wouldn't allow them at all.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

This is also why you should file a "complaint" documenting your experience with the FCC once you get it resolved or give up completely. These are the things the FCC needs to hear if we ever expect them to actually try to fix it.

http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


----------



## garys (Feb 2, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> This is also why you should file a "complaint" documenting your experience with the FCC once you get it resolved or give up completely. These are the things the FCC needs to hear if we ever expect them to actually try to fix it.
> 
> http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm


Funny you mention that. I already had the FCC complaint page open in a browser tab. At some point, making cable cards on third party devices an ordeal becomes indistinguishable from refusing to support them at all. At over 8 hours of effort with no results, I'd say in my case Comcast has functionally refused to allow my to use them in a TiVo. Yes, they're still offering to work with me on it, but no consumer should have to sacrifice multiple full days to make up for comcast's inability to correctly set an entry in a database at the head end. Regardless of the outcome, the FCC will get documentation of how this went down.


----------



## h0sti1e17 (Oct 21, 2011)

garys said:


> I've spent seriously about 8 hours on the phone with Comcast over the past 24 hours. They can't get either of my Elites working. The sad thing for Tivo is that this is Comcast's screw up, and I'm going to end up returning my Tivos (within the 30 day full refund window) because four tuners are useless if they can't tune anything.
> 
> They are sending a tech over tomorrow who I'm sure will not be able to fix this.


It took Comcast 3 weeks to get my TiVo HD to work right. One tuner was the only one working for that whole time.

Cox on the other hand, got me set up day one with my TiVo HD, never had issues including installing the Tuning Adapter myself. That is why I am surprised Cox is giving me issues this time around. They are usually very good in my area.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

A tech from the cable company won't do anything himself but they have the numbers for their support guys most of which know what they are doing. Honestly I'd rather demand a free truck roll than waste 8 plus hours on the phone. More than likely when the tech arrives the problem will be fixed in 5 minutes.


----------



## DILands (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine took around 4 hours for the channels to come in. It was Friday night - I had actually gone to bed - my wife emailed me when she saw the channels.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just had this happen one more time to me. It has been a while since the last time, but found it this afternoon again unable to tune anything except the one channel that happened to be live when it apparently stopped working. Power cycling the box made it all work OK again (after the 10 minute boot cycle).


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

I've had both variants of this issue with my Premiere:

1. Channels no longer authorized, restarts did not fix it. I needed a hit (sometimes several) from the cable company to get it going again. These are definitely cable company issues.

2. Channels no longer authorized, but a restart makes them come back. This seems like a TiVo bug, not a cable company issue.

For #2, on two occasions, we lost most of our channels over weekends where we were not home. None of our season passes recorded. We come home, I discover that we get almost no channels, they all come back after restart. Commence a great deal of cursing at days of season passes lost across all channels due to this software bug.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

chrispitude said:


> For #2, on two occasions, we lost most of our channels over weekends where we were not home. None of our season passes recorded. We come home, I discover that we get almost no channels, they all come back after restart. Commence a great deal of cursing at days of season passes lost across all channels due to this software bug.


Yea, the last time this was happening almost once a week, I started working on a script to send commands to the tivo to get it to reboot via the telnet interface. I never got that finished, but I may have to dust it off. Then I could make a cron job to run the script every night at 3 am or something like that.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

garys said:


> Funny you mention that. I already had the FCC complaint page open in a browser tab. At some point, making cable cards on third party devices an ordeal becomes indistinguishable from refusing to support them at all. At over 8 hours of effort with no results, I'd say in my case Comcast has functionally refused to allow my to use them in a TiVo. Yes, they're still offering to work with me on it, but no consumer should have to sacrifice multiple full days to make up for comcast's inability to correctly set an entry in a database at the head end. Regardless of the outcome, the FCC will get documentation of how this went down.


I filed an FCC complaint in early Oct. when my local TWC office wouldn't give me self install CableCards. Over a month after I emailed my complaint in, I received a letter from the FCC simply confirming my emailed complaint had been received. F'ing joke!

Am seriously thinking about eBaying all of my Tivo DVRs, dumping TWC and going with ATT U-Verse and their DVR's.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> Yea, the last time this was happening almost once a week, I started working on a script to send commands to the tivo to get it to reboot via the telnet interface. I never got that finished, but I may have to dust it off. Then I could make a cron job to run the script every night at 3 am or something like that.


Now I'm thinking rebooting at 3AM wouldn't help anyway. I was just sitting there watching ESPN HD when the time came for it to record the next show (also on ESPN HD), and the screen froze, and a "not authorized" message showed up. At that point, changing channels got not authorized for all the other channels as well. Had to reboot once again (missing the first 10 minutes of the show I wanted to record).


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> Now I'm thinking rebooting at 3AM wouldn't help anyway. I was just sitting there watching ESPN HD when the time came for it to record the next show (also on ESPN HD), and the screen froze, and a "not authorized" message showed up. At that point, changing channels got not authorized for all the other channels as well. Had to reboot once again (missing the first 10 minutes of the show I wanted to record).


It's happening more and more frequently for me. And lately, after waiting for what, 8-10 minutes for TiVo to reboot (hey TiVo, 1982 called...they want their reboot time back!), when I select "Watch Live TV" from TiVo Central, I get a message reading words to the effect, "No channels have been found". I then have to go to settings then channels and wait while TiVo repopulates my channel listings.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

I just got my new Premiere and got it all set up. Installed the cable card and called Comcast. The tech could not get it going, MOST channels brought up the screen with all the numbers and to call the cable company. They are rolling a truck today - and informed me I might have to pay for it - unless the cable card was defective. NOT happy. I know it's that they do not have it paired correctly...sigh.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> I just got my new Premiere and got it all set up. Installed the cable card and called Comcast. The tech could not get it going, MOST channels brought up the screen with all the numbers and to call the cable company. They are rolling a truck today - and informed me I might have to pay for it - unless the cable card was defective. NOT happy. I know it's that they do not have it paired correctly...sigh.


Yes, it is a problem with cable companies everywhere. I talked to at least 12 techs when I got my Premiere a couple of months ago and got all sorts of bad answers and lots of pressure to pay for a truck roll. Finally, one of them did something to "unpair" the card and then "re-paired" the card and it worked. The e-mail address for the cable company district VP was available online so I documented my issues and sent them to him. Very shortly after that a service manager called, apologized, promised to fix the issues in their system and gave me a free month of service for my troubles. If they will not comp the truck roll, then see if there is a way to get through to upper management. You may have to bring up the threat of an FCC complaint.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks. I will document everything. 

I even said to the rep last night on the phone, why should I pay for it when it's clear it's not being paired correctly? He agreed, but he said that was the message he got when it said it called for a truck roll. Of course it said, customer MAY have to pay for it if it's a customer operator error. If everything works except the card...why would it be MY error? I'll post what happens, they are coming late this afternoon.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh, also the rep said, "they HATE cable cards". He was also shocked that they told ME to install the card myself. I said they encouraged it and told me to pick up the card. The rep when I picked it up said, "oh, it's all pre-installed, easy as pie". Right...

The Tivo installation was fairly easy (the boot-up takes forever) and putting in the cable card was no problem. It was the point from when I had to call the cable company....

I'm just adding that the rep last night also had me re-boot after he sent several hits, didn't change anything.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> I just got my new Premiere and got it all set up. Installed the cable card and called Comcast. The tech could not get it going, MOST channels brought up the screen with all the numbers and to call the cable company. They are rolling a truck today - and informed me I might have to pay for it - unless the cable card was defective. NOT happy. I know it's that they do not have it paired correctly...sigh.


Been there, done that (with COX). And a "truck roll" is almost always a TOTAL waste of time. The few times I had problems with getting certain channels, it was ALWAYS because they had no idea what they were doing with their own equipment and settings on their side.

Cable cards and tuning adapters *are* a pain. But mostly because the cable companies MAKE IT THAT WAY.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> I just got my new Premiere and got it all set up. Installed the cable card and called Comcast. The tech could not get it going, MOST channels brought up the screen with all the numbers and to call the cable company. They are rolling a truck today - and informed me I might have to pay for it - unless the cable card was defective. NOT happy. I know it's that they do not have it paired correctly...sigh.


With my recent cablecard self-install, most of the channels came up but some did not. The first number Comcast has you call for self-installs said they had done everything right and something must be wrong on my account. Calling the 800-COMCAST number finally got me to someone who looked at my account, did some unknown magic, and then I had all the channels I was allowed to have.

(Happily they never mentioned a truck roll or the possibility that I was too inept to put a cablecard in a slot.)


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Still waiting on Comcast. I had a confirmed appointment between 3 and 5 PM. Did the two "you must confirm or else" calls. Called CS...still nothing. I'm not feeling hopeful they'll either show or fix the wrong pairing. Sigh...


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Still waiting on Comcast. I had a confirmed appointment between 3 and 5 PM. Did the two "you must confirm or else" calls. Called CS...still nothing. I'm not feeling hopeful they'll either show or fix the wrong pairing. Sigh...


Don't you at least get some statement credit if they miss an appointment?


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

They completely ignored that! Turns out all kinds of people today had no-shows - the tech was heading to a call after mine that was supposed to have someone show up between 10 and 12 earlier today!

Okay - the card the cable company gave me WAS defective. (after this guy tried for an hour to get it to pair.) He put a new card in - and that took awhile to pair because they have to text the info in, not call. So they have to wait until they answer. Finally got it paired...BUT...no HD stations! The guy couldn't get the codes to go in.

So, another truck roll tomorrow. (at least the tech said it was not a charge as it was defective equipment and a problem on their part). MAYBE I'll get it fixed then. It seems they are having problems as it may look like an additional unit or room adding HD. Comcast apparently charges the same price for the cable card ($7.95) if you have it do HD. 

Sigh....

At least I have channels now - last night I only had a couple.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Okay - after two truck rolls and three different cablecards, I finally have my Tivo Premiere functional!

The installer this morning said it was because - yes - many cards are defective. Then if a cable card is removed from a unit - it is supposed to be immediately de-paired. He said that often isn't done and then it's next to impossible for them to get the correct pairing.

That's what happened with my second card. They couldn't get it to give me the proper channel line-up because who had ever had it before didn't have the same level of HD programming that I had.

Also, they told me I would get the $20 credit on my account since they didn't show up within the time frame they were supposed to yesterday. Since I've been trying to get my new Tivo running since Thursday and it took until Saturday, I kind of feel we deserve it! 

Now to go set my Season Passes, etc., etc., Hooray!


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Okay - after two truck rolls and three different cablecards, I finally have my Tivo Premiere functional!
> 
> The installer this morning said it was because - yes - many cards are defective. Then if a cable card is removed from a unit - it is supposed to be immediately de-paired. He said that often isn't done and then it's next to impossible for them to get the correct pairing.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear its finally working. It took me three CableCards swaps (on my own) and it still came down to finding the right phone tech. Ironically, my cable company offers Premieres as their DVRs so setup shouldn't have been a mystery.


----------



## ssmatik (Nov 27, 2011)

Having the same type issues on my Premiere. Cox Phoenix. Every time I leave the unit unattended for a long period of time, some or all of the channels disappear. Each morning I turn on the TV and am greeted with various messages. This channel not authorized, no channels available, call your provider etc. Sometimes I can just wait and all of a sudden when I change channels it will come in. Sometimes only some channels will come in. I have the biggest problem with NHL, NFL networks. Some times I need to restart for anything to come in. 
I had them roll a truck 2 weeks ago and the guy said the same thing. "I hate these cards." He replace the card and the tuner. This week it has been worse than ever. Any shows in the middle of the night are not being recorded. A few other details:
I have an external hard drive.
I've also had the unit reboot randomly. I called TIVO on that and was told to try unhooking everything for a couple days to see if it reboots. Haven't tried that as I actually bought the TIVO to record shows. 

Any advice on what I should tell COX when I have some time to spend on the phone?


----------



## kwajr (Dec 31, 2010)

gtaylor said:


> I had a similar problem.
> 
> Comcast did a truck roll and I ended up with three techs onsite at the same time, all on their phones to different desks.
> 
> ...


mine was a saying a cable box but once they remvoved that serial number of some made up box they came in


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

lillevig said:


> Yes, it is a problem with cable companies everywhere. I talked to at least 12 techs when I got my Premiere a couple of months ago and got all sorts of bad answers and lots of pressure to pay for a truck roll. Finally, one of them did something to "unpair" the card and then "re-paired" the card and it worked. The e-mail address for the cable company district VP was available online so I documented my issues and sent them to him. Very shortly after that a service manager called, apologized, promised to fix the issues in their system and gave me a free month of service for my troubles. If they will not comp the truck roll, then see if there is a way to get through to upper management. You may have to bring up the threat of an FCC complaint.


Not to be a bubble-burster but it's been my recent experience that the FCC is as big of a joke as the cable companies. I had my local TWC office dead to rights when they first issued me two CableCards but a few weeks later when I went back to the SAME TWC OFFICE to get a third CableCard after I had purchased another premier, they flat out refused to give the card to me saying whoever had given me the first two had "violated company policy". So I filed a complaint with the FCC and was confident they'd step in. Yeah, well their idea of stepping in was to send me a letter via snail mail a month later to simply advise me they had received my emailed complaint. It's been well over 2 months since I received that letter and, to my knowledge, they haven't done anything to TWC.

I have come to accept a couple of facts: The cable companies have too much political power to feel threatened by anything the FCC may or may not have the power to do and (B), TiVo apparently doesn't give a rat's azz about their customers because these problems with cable companies and CableCard installs have been going on forever and they haven't stepped up to back their customers. The second ATT's U-Verse makes Center Ice available, I'll be dumping TWC and TiVo.


----------



## ssmatik (Nov 27, 2011)

ssmatik said:


> Having the same type issues on my Premiere. Cox Phoenix. Every time I leave the unit unattended for a long period of time, some or all of the channels disappear. Each morning I turn on the TV and am greeted with various messages. This channel not authorized, no channels available, call your provider etc. Sometimes I can just wait and all of a sudden when I change channels it will come in. Sometimes only some channels will come in. I have the biggest problem with NHL, NFL networks. Some times I need to restart for anything to come in.
> I had them roll a truck 2 weeks ago and the guy said the same thing. "I hate these cards." He replace the card and the tuner. This week it has been worse than ever. Any shows in the middle of the night are not being recorded. A few other details:
> I have an external hard drive.
> I've also had the unit reboot randomly. I called TIVO on that and was told to try unhooking everything for a couple days to see if it reboots. Haven't tried that as I actually bought the TIVO to record shows.
> ...


Wanted to post an update to this original post. Received the update to 14.9.2.2 on 12/17. Since then I have had no issues at all. No reboots or missing channels. Everything seems to be fixed. Not sure why but I'm not complaining.


----------



## sghrush (Mar 8, 2005)

Ever since I received a line up change from tivo on 1/712 for TWC desert cities, I no longer receive syfyhd, usahd, and bravohd. I just receive the message 'this channel not authorized.' The line up change involved these three stations. They were deleted and then re-added in the same line up change. All three all checked. Cable card replaced by TWC. Everything has been rebooted and restarted to no avail. TWC pinged cable card to no avail. TWC is blaming tivo and tivo is blaming TWC. What could be the problem? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ToddAllen (Jan 16, 2003)

sghrush said:


> Ever since I received a line up change from tivo on 1/712 for TWC desert cities, I no longer receive syfyhd, usahd, and bravohd. I just receive the message 'this channel not authorized.' The line up change involved these three stations. They were deleted and then re-added in the same line up change. All three all checked. Cable card replaced by TWC. Everything has been rebooted and restarted to no avail. TWC pinged cable card to no avail. TWC is blaming tivo and tivo is blaming TWC. What could be the problem? Anyone else experience this?


Have you had any luck resolving this problem? I'm also TWC Desert Cities, and have had this exact issue for a couple of months. Needless to say TW has been less than helpful...


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

garys said:


> Cable companies rent crappy DVRs for a lot more money than they earn renting cable cards. They have no incentive to help Tivo compete with them for the DVR market. Absent regulatory requirements that they provide cable cards, I'm sure they wouldn't allow them at all.


Their customer service for their own services is just as bad though. I paid for NHL Center Ice and had to go through 4 days of constant calling and frustration to get what I paid for. Some of the reps didn't have a clue what NHL Center Ice was!


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

I often get that nag screen an only after the cable company re-pairs the cable card is the problem resolved...

Bout ten times this year alone


----------



## yragha (Sep 22, 2011)

Took me three days and countless hours...

Call this number 877-405-2298, they elevated me to tier 2 support after tier one couldn't fix the issue and boom, fixed.

Call early, long waits otherwise.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

chrispitude said:


> I've had both variants of this issue with my Premiere:
> 
> 1. Channels no longer authorized, restarts did not fix it. I needed a hit (sometimes several) from the cable company to get it going again. These are definitely cable company issues.
> 
> ...


I am suffering from item #2. We have four Premier boxes yet only one is displaying the "this channel not authorized" on a regular basis (several times a day!). A restart of the DVR corrects the problem which would indicate this is a TiVo problem. Assuming so, what can I do to correct it?


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I am suffering from item #2. We have four Premier boxes yet only one is displaying the "this channel not authorized" on a regular basis (several times a day!). A restart of the DVR corrects the problem which would indicate this is a TiVo problem. Assuming so, what can I do to correct it?


I would bet it's the cable card which gets reset when TIVO is restarted. Call TIVO support for some help troubleshooting. Cable company knows nothing.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

mpnret said:


> I would bet it's the cable card which gets reset when TIVO is restarted. Call TIVO support for some help troubleshooting. Cable company knows nothing.


I'll give TiVo a call. Thanks mpnret.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Kaitlyn (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to all of those who have been helping us investigate this odd and elusive issue. We are continuing to monitor this thread and collecting data from those of you who have reached out to us.

We realize how bad this experience can be and we want to do everything we can to help figure out what the problem is. If you believe you might be running into the issue described in this thread <refer to the description of the issue below> please reach out to us with a Private Message that contains your TSN and a description of your issue. We will get logging turned on and include it in our review process.

Currently, weve identified two separate potential issues reported on this thread and have begun investigating each issue individually. We are especially interested in hearing from the Time Warner customers in the Plano, TX area <zip code 75024>; as there seems to be a trend in this area and would like more data points to help with our investigation.

TiVo has been investigating the logs provided from those of you weve worked with and will be reaching out with some additional questions, suggestions and feedback.

Description of issue:
- Loss of signal to all or some channels
o Error: Problem with the signal on this cable channel. Trying again. OR Channel not Authorized
- Resolved by rebooting or resetting your cablecard

Please let us know if you have further questions.

Thank you, 
Kaitlyn 
TiVo Customer Support


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Rather than waste time helping you debug your firmware, what we'd really rather have is a way to get our firmware rolled back to the release before 20.3. It was only mildly annoying, 20.3 is a total disaster with the no signal and channel not authorized nonsense cropping up continuously.


----------



## backtick (Dec 27, 2002)

This has been happening to us for several days now on some of our HD channels (such as AMCHD, kind of important the other day, ESPN, hey who needs NFL games, right?), and TWTC has rehit the card repeatedly. It'll work for a few minutes to an hour, then bam, back to 'not authorized' or 'no signal on %s channel'. 2 Tivos, one Premiere one HD, each w/ Mcards. Any ideas?


----------



## severe (Dec 12, 2009)

Having occasional issues here as well. Charter Communications. Roamio Plus. Haven't rebooted for a fix. The issue's just fixed itself eventually. 

This explains why I've missed some recordings.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

I have been having this issue "channel not Available" message when I least expect it. Is it safe to pull cable card out and re-insert? Or will it not "Pair"? Don't want to end up calling Comcast.


----------

